# Aer Lingus cancellations



## Shelby219

I have flights booked to Faro on the 1st of June, but Are Lingus have not cancelled them only offering a date change, does anyone know will they cancel them nearer the date? It just seems crazy that they won't cancel them now, there's no way they will be going ahead and I can't cancel the accommodation with out a flight cancellation


----------



## joer

I would say to you to just hold on until closer to the time. They will have to cancel as I do not think they will be flying by then. My son had flights booked with them in July, to Malaga, and has received the same email.


----------



## Shelby219

Thanks for the reply, I'm happy to take a voucher, if they would just inform people, so we could get it out of our head ,and checking email twice a day


----------



## Leo

Shelby219 said:


> if they would just inform people, so we could get it out of our head ,and checking email twice a day



So stop checking twice a day and save yourself some time   

Portugal haven't published their plans that far out, so while the flight is unlikely to go ahead, it hasn't been confirmed yet so a refund would be premature.


----------



## Lockup

wait til a few days before and they will email you.


----------



## Shelby219

Just received email today advising I can , apply for voucher +10% for June flight


----------



## gipimann

Shelby219 said:


> Just received email today advising I can , apply for voucher +10% for June flight


I received the same email back in mid-March for a flight due to depart last Thursday (7th May).   Haven't received the voucher yet.


----------



## tnegun

We had flights at the start of April, there was no email confirming cancellation just several offers for a voucher before the date, the date passed and a week later I still had no communication from them. I called as I could get no response via email and the agent confirmed that the flights were cancelled and I would automatically receive a refund. The agent couldn't give me any info on when to expect the refund just to watching my card for it to process and not to expect any communication from AL but to call up if I wanted an update.


----------



## Radiowriter

I had a flight booked with AL for Monday which has obviously been cancelled.  I rang this morning, requested a refund and this is being processed.  I was told refund time may be up to four weeks due to volume of requests and they will mail me when its processed. They also gave me a reference number. The whole process took about 15 minutes from dialling customer services to getting confirmation of the refund.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Our flight has now been cancelled (outbound flight date was July 2), email received suggesting options of vouchers or change the dates. No mention of how to obtain a refund. I rang the reservations number (01 7617834) and the advice there is that you cannot process refund requests over the phoner. You must complete the refund request form on the website (https://www.aerlingus.com/support/forms/refund-request-form/).
So I did this now and have received a case reference number. It was all pretty straightforward so far. Now I just wait ... hopefully it will remain a straightforward process.


----------



## joer

My son has his flight booked for July 6th with AL ,  he hopes that he will get the ,flight cancellation , message also. He would gladly take a voucher at this stage.


----------



## Drakon

AL customers are definitely being directed down the voucher route. At least, that’s been my experience. 
However, given that the voucher is being offered at 110%, and is valid for five years, I didn’t explore the refund option. 

Haven’t heard back from them, though, a month later...


----------



## tnegun

Same here they refunded my avios points but still no sign of the cash almost 2 months later


----------



## Radiowriter

Update on my post from May 14th.  Full refund from AL arrived back on my card last week. 

I also have a flight booked with BA in July which is cancelled and got through to customer service on the phone.  They are now processing the refund which is due back within the next couple of weeks.  My experience has all being very straightforward.


----------



## tnegun

Called AL after reading that you had received your refund, mine was submitted on April 11th . The agents are just spouting the first thing that comes into their heads, first I was told it needed manual approval and that was done now, I queried that this is the same thing I was told several weeks ago how could it require a second manual approval. Then they said they could see that note on my account and were escalating this to the refund team again I had been told on the last call that this was happening then and they said this was second special refund team!! I gave up at that point as there doesn't appear to be anything the guys on the phone can actually do.


----------



## Radiowriter

Before the refund came through, I'd also sent a mail back to 'Guest Services' with the reference number I was given, just as a gentle reminder that I was still waiting.  I've no idea if that had any effect but just glad to be refunded.  

My BA booking has now being changed to 'processing a cancellation and refund' so hopefully that wont take to long.  

I also have a one way from Stanstead with Ryanair in July that was the last leg of our journay back and that looks like its going ahead so will loose the money on that as we wont be travelling.  Anyway, two refunds out of three is not to bad!


----------



## joer

My son had his flight time changed so contacted them on the number provided. He is to get a refund within 4 or 5 working days.


----------



## Radiowriter

BA have now also sent my refund.  Took just 6 days from my request so very impressed with that.


----------



## tnegun

Got an email this afternoon from guest services to say the refund had been processed so maybe there was a second special refund team, still not showing in my account though.


----------



## Radiowriter

Thats great about the mail from guest services.  I took a few days for the refund to work its way back to my account so im sure its on the way.


----------



## Gorteen

What phone number to follow my refund? I've heard nothing since requesting my refund in April.


----------



## tnegun

I got them on 01-7617835


----------



## coolaboola12

Can you request a voucher or refund if your flight still appears to be going (for now)


----------



## tnegun

Mine still showed as going even after the departure date then disappeared about a week later. How far away is it? Also my refund arrived today at last!


----------



## coolaboola12

Just got email offering a voucher


----------



## iamaspinner

Anybody with Aerlingus flights for mid July and beyond being told their flight is cancelled or being offered refunds/vouchers already? Just wondering if our flight is going ahead. It shows as sold out on the web.


----------



## joer

My son has got his refund for his 6th July flight, return 13th, today which was requested  last Saturday . Well done to Aer Lingus.


----------



## tnegun

Did he actually receive it into his bank a/c?


----------



## joer

Yes it arrived in his bank acc today.


----------



## Laughahalla

If the refund isn't forthcoming from a merchant then go to your bank and request a charge back.

I sympathize with Aer Lingus but they have no right to keep my money.


----------



## joer

His outbound flight time had been changed from 3.45 pm back to 9am. His return journey on the 13 th July was cancelled. He got word of this cancellation two days after he had been told about him getting his refund.


----------



## coolaboola12

coolaboola12 said:


> Just got email offering a voucher



Applied for the voucher and then got email today saying the flight was cancelled so applied for a refund. I have a feeling though they will issue the voucher and say sorry you applied for a voucher so no refund. Im ok with that but a bit sneaky if thats the strategy


----------



## Suz2015

Do you think Aer Lingus flights for 20th July, return 27th July will be cancelled?


----------



## joer

It is hard to tell at the moment if flights will be cancelled . You will get an email if it is cancelled. I think that there is a meeting later next week to discuss the flight situation .


----------



## Ceist Beag

Ceist Beag said:


> Our flight has now been cancelled (outbound flight date was July 2), email received suggesting options of vouchers or change the dates. No mention of how to obtain a refund. I rang the reservations number (01 7617834) and the advice there is that you cannot process refund requests over the phoner. You must complete the refund request form on the website (https://www.aerlingus.com/support/forms/refund-request-form/).
> So I did this now and have received a case reference number. It was all pretty straightforward so far. Now I just wait ... hopefully it will remain a straightforward process.


Email received saying refund has been processed now and to be patient while awaiting the payment to be received. All in all that was very straightforward and stress free.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Ceist Beag said:


> Email received saying refund has been processed now and to be patient while awaiting the payment to be received. All in all that was very straightforward and stress free.


Payment now fully refunded to my card. So just 3 weeks from receiving the cancellation email to getting the money back. Excellent work Aer Lingus.


----------



## Cricketer

I am waiting since 26th March for a refund. Today I rang them. I was waiting for one hour and 6 minutes when the jingles finally stopped and I awaited the sound of an agent. Beeps followed. Extremely annoying to say the least.


----------



## horse7

Suz2015 said:


> Do you think Aer Lingus flights for 20th July, return 27th July will be cancelled?


Just wondering was it cancelled? If so how much notice did you receive? Is there any way of knowing how many flights they are cancelling? Especially interested in flights to Toronto. Thanks


----------



## Cricketer

Update: I had return tickets to Faro booked for early April. A full refund arrived in my Visa account on 25th July.


----------



## horse7

I booked aerlingus flight to Toronto in September, it was a smart ticket , which covers case and meal, however it says no refund for cancellations,  I still don't know if this flight will go ahead as they are unable to tell me.


----------



## Suz2015

horse7 said:


> Just wondering was it cancelled? If so how much notice did you receive? Is there any way of knowing how many flights they are cancelling? Especially interested in flights to Toronto. Thanks


Sorry only seen this. Flight wasn’t cancelled. Times were changed by 4 hours so I applied for and received refund on that basis.


----------

